# 5 loại mặt nạ đất sét trị lỗ chân lông to hiệu quả



## Vũ Thu Hằng (10/5/18)

Bạn đang đau đầu vì lỗ chân lông to, da mặt đổ nhiều dầu? Những sản phẩm mặt nạ đất sét sau đây sẽ giúp bạn xóa tan nỗi lo này.
Lỗ chân lông chính là nguyên nhân khiến làn da sần sùi, kém mịn màng. Lý do phổ biến khiến chân lông to là: tuổi tác, di truyền, sử dụng mỹ phẩm tràn lan, vệ sinh da chưa đúng cách, hậu quả của mụn, da dầu… Vậy làm sao để thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông đây? Một trong những sản phẩm giúp se khít lỗ chân lông “lợi hại” nhất chính là mặt nạ đất sét. Vì thế, ELLE sẽ cùng bạn khám phá một số loại mặt nạ tốt, thích hợp để “trị” lỗ chân lông.

*1. INNISFREE SUPER VOLCANIC PORE CLAY MASK*
Đây được giá là một trong những loại mặt nạ đất sét tốt nhất trên thị trường làm đẹp với giá cả cực kỳ phải chăng. Theo như thông tin thương hiệu cung cấp, thành phần có chứa tro núi lửa Jeju quý hiếm. Khi đắp lên mặt, bạn sẽ có cảm giác the mát vô cùng dễ chịu. Sau khi rửa mặt sạch, làn da được làm sạch sâu, lỗ chân lông được se khít. Theo một số ý kiến, sản phẩm này còn rất tốt trong việc loại bỏ mụn ẩn dưới da. Nếu sử dụng thường xuyên, làn da sẽ căng bóng, mịn màng.
Tuy nhiên, bạn nên bảo quản món sản phẩm này thật kỹ lưỡng. Nếu để lâu, mặt nạ sẽ vón cục và rất khó sử dụng.




*2. LANEIGE MINI PORE WATERCLAY MASK*
Ưu điểm lớn nhất của Laneige Mini Pore Waterclay Mask là phù hợp với tất cả các loại da: dầu, khô, hỗn hợp, nhạy cảm và thường. Cùng công nghệ Pore Minisizing™, làn da sẽ được làm sạch sâu, loại bỏ hết bụi bẩn, bã nhờn và thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm này còn kiểm soát lượng dầu và mang đến sự khô thoáng, mịn màng. Ngay từ lần đầu sử dụng, làn da sẽ được cải thiện trông thấy.




*3. GLAMGLOW SUPERMUD® ACTIVATED CHARCOAL TREATMENT*
Khoan hãy nói về công dụng của mặt nạ đất sét của thương hiệu Glamglow, chúng ta hãy cùng nhìn qua những con số sau:
Bảng thống kê của người tiêu dùng sau một ngày sử dụng:

94% cảm thấy làn da thay đổi theo chiều hướng tốt lên
91% cho biết làn da trở nên trong trẻo hơn
94% cho biết sản phẩm đã làm sạch da một cách nhẹ nhàng
Sau 3 lần sử dụng trong một tuần:

98% thấy làn da thay đổi
97% cho biết làn da trở nên trong trẻo hơn
97% cho biết sản phẩm đã làm sạch da một cách nhẹ nhàng
Glamglow SUPERMUD® Activated Charcoal Treatment là sản phẩm đình đám nhất trong năm vừa qua. Đây là loại mặt nạ được giới ngôi sao Hollywood, những người thường xuyên phải trang điểm tin tưởng và sử dụng vì khả năng làm sạch da, se khít lỗ chân lông đáng gờm.



​
*4. FRESH UMBRIAN CLAY PURIFYING MASK*
Ba nhiệm vụ chính của Fresh Umbrian Clay Purifying Mask là làm sạch da, kiềm dầu và se khít lỗ chân lông. Nếu sử dụng đều đặn, làn da sẽ được cải thiện rõ ràng, lỗ chân lông thu nhỏ và màu da đều màu hơn. Đặc biệt, loại mặt nạ đất sét này không gây khô da. Ngược lại, sản phẩm còn giúp làn da mịn màng về mềm mượt hơn. Bên cạnh đó, thành phần có chứa tinh chất hoa cúc và oải hương sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy sự dịu nhẹ, dễ chịu.



​
*5.ORIGINS CLEAR IMPROVEMENT® ACTIVE CHARCOAL MASK TO CLEAR PORES*
Origins Clear Improvement® Active Charcoal Mask to Clear Pores sẽ giúp làn da loại bỏ bụi bẩn từ môi trường; thông thoáng lỗ chân lông bị tắc nghẽn. Chính vì thế, làn da sẽ được làm sạch sâu và trở nên khoẻ mạnh, tươi tắn. Bên cạnh việc se khít lỗ chân lông, thành phần than hoạt tính còn cuốn trôi bã nhờn, nguyên nhân chính gây ra mụn đầu đen. Sử dụng hai lần/ ngày, làn da sẽ trở nên đều màu hơn và trông rạng ngời hơn.



​
_Nguồn: Elle_


----------



## minhchau (6/11/21)

Theo như thông tin thương hiệu cung cấp, thành phần có chứa tro núi lửa Jeju quý hiếm. Khi đắp lên mặt, bạn sẽ có cảm giác the mát vô cùng dễ chịu. Sau khi rửa mặt sạch, làn da được làm sạch sâu, lỗ chân lông được se khít


----------

